# General > Business >  New Day Care Charge

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*New Day Care Charge*

From Monday 4 October, The Highland Council is bringing itself in line with most local councils in Scotland by introducing a flat rate weekly charge for day care services.    The £5 per week charge incorporates the existing transport charge of 50p per journey to a day care centre.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

